
Jaron Lainer on Microsoft (and a 1993 letter with plans to take it down) - urlwolf
http://www.jaronlanier.com/jaronandmsoft.html
======
jacquesm
In case you're wondering who Jaron Lanier is, he's one of the early gods of
'virtual reality', he's in to just about every aspect of technology and
culture. A very interesting person indeed. It's been really quiet around him
in the last years.

